

Showcase of Rails 4 and AngularJS integration - danso
https://github.com/mkwiatkowski/todo-rails4-angularjs

======
piratebroadcast
Stupid question: Would I git clone this and run it locally to check it out?
Getting my feet wet with Rails.

